# How long will 6'x2'x3' enclosure last?



## larissalurid (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm debating whether to build a large custom enclosure or keep my Argentine B&W Tegu I have reserved waiting to hatch in the 6 foot long, 2 foot wide, 3 foot tall enclosure I already have. 

It's going to need to be transported which will take some work, so I was wondering how long this size enclosure would be a good size for my Tegu since I'm not sure exactly how fast it will be outgrown. 

I have my reptiles out all day/night with me anyway so he would be out as long as he wanted, especially when he is larger and him roaming around won't be as big of an issue as making sure you keep track of a little hatchling. I've been told that this size enclosure could work for him permanently as long as he is out a lot, but would like some more opinions since I don't want an unhappy tegu.


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 14, 2012)

You were told correct. It will be fine. : )


----------



## larissalurid (Feb 14, 2012)

RamblinRose said:


> You were told correct. It will be fine. : )



Great! The enclosure I have looks a lot better than if I went to build something so that's good to hear. Thanks :]


----------



## Non Crimen Jr. (Feb 14, 2012)

well when my tegu was a hatchling the 1st owner (i am his 2nd owner) put him in a 75gal tank and he was very scared (he felt that he would be eaten) and didnt eat and didnt grow much. so i would recommend buying a smaller tank until he is ready to move to a bigger tank.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 14, 2012)

Non Crimen Jr. said:


> well when my tegu was a hatchling the 1st owner (i am his 2nd owner) put him in a 75gal tank and he was very scared (he felt that he would be eaten) and didnt eat and didnt grow much. so i would recommend buying a smaller tank until he is ready to move to a bigger tank.



I'm sure there were other factors involved, my first tegu was kept in a 4x2x2 enclosure from the time she was 5 wks old til she 8mos. When she outgrew it, I never. Had any problems with her being fearful or eating, in fact she was a lil pig, she ate from the 1st day I got her, it could have been many things that effected her including temps, humidity, brumation, hibernation ect. Some tegus will brumate/hibernate a few weeks after hatching so that could've played a role also


----------



## Dana C (Feb 14, 2012)

While a few folks will tell you that an 8' cage / enclosure is a must, I think that a 6' is plenty especially if your Tegu is out much of the time. Gordo is in a six footer now, much like you describe. He is out a lot in "his room" and is happy as a clam, to coin an old expression. With deep substrate, he will either bask or sleep. I pay attention to what he is trying to tell me, ie. "I want out", I am hungry, I want a bath, (he heads for the bath tub), I want attention, (he crawls all over me and finally goes to sleep in my lap) etc. 
In other words it is a stimulation thing. I give Gordo and the rest of the tribe basking rocks, which I change just to give them something else to wonder about and explore and give them plenty of attention. It is my impression that if a Tegu gets some change in the cage, deep substrate, 6-8", and plenty of attention and time to wander around a room, baths etc., they / he will be happy campers.
Reptastic is correct. Hibernation or brumination makes a difference. When mine bruminate as they are now a much smaller enclosure will suffice.


----------



## james.w (Feb 14, 2012)

I think the 6' length will be ok, but if the 2' is the depth that is a bit on the small side.


----------



## larissalurid (Feb 16, 2012)

james.w said:


> I think the 6' length will be ok, but if the 2' is the depth that is a bit on the small side.



yea that was really my concern too. i think ill just have to watch when he gets older and if he gets looking like he could use more space ill just build him a bigger enclosure, but if it should last for a long time and may be able to stay permanent then i think itll be fine to try.

I also decided to start out with a smaller tank so that i could keep it in the living room since the full size tank will have to be in the bedroom. This way he will get used to seeing and hearing people so he can get used to me more. Also if he happens to be scared and wants to run around I won't have to stress him out by chasing him around a huge cage. Plus I just got a random great deal when I went to the pet store last night and got an $80 tank for $7 that was new just because nobody was buying it lol.


----------

